# Help me choose Colt or Avenger II



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't have access to a dealer to try them on. 
looking at the 43mm avenger ii chrono all black dial with batons not stencil numbers ref number:
A1338111/BC32-170A

vs 
avenger ii 43mm blue dial with silver subdial chrono w stencil numbers..ref number:
A1338111/C870-170A

vs 
Colt chrono automatic 44mm black dial with silver subdials..ref number: 
A1338811/BD83-173A

I know the colt looks classic if not a trite dated. case back not as interesting, thinner watch..the leg ends seem squared whereas the avengers seem rounded and tapered. 
But it has the dial texture, the contrasting subdials without clutter. Also the bezel and band would be brushed not polished like the avenger

The avenger is thicker,
better shaped case and has a higher depth rating. SHINY everywhere, very bling. But is the dial overcrowded? does it look like a toy watch? 
If I want contrasting subdials I have to accept the stenciled numbers..if I want batons I have to be ok with no contrast on the subdials vs dial color. 

my wrist can handle these but not a super avenger so dont go there. help me between these three 

All three are gorgeous and I can't decide, help!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

I have owned a Avenger, at the time called a Skyland, with stenciled numbers and still own a Colt auto in the 41mm size. While you call the Colt dated I would look at it as more of a classic style and a watch that might still look good twenty years from now. I sold my Avenger, and have regretted it every day since, but have to say that it is a very, for lack of a better description, military looking watch. Not exactly something you can dress up if needed but you may already have a nice dress watch. Tough to give you good advice as I have no idea what your needs or interests are. I can tell you the Avenger is a very substantial watch both thick and heavy. That said all three are very nice watches.
Good luck, Frank.


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

thanks Frank! 

I want the avenger...just not sure if the numbers will make the dial look overcrowded...or toyish... 
Close to pulling the trigger on the baton dial (all black dial and subdials) version but i so wish the subdials were contrasting...like they are on the stencil numeral versions, and like they are on the baton super avenger versions. 
frustrating for it to be so close to perfect....breitling if you hear me I want the size and design of the avenger ii with the dial designs/colors of the super avenger..please!!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

To me this is a perfect balance. 
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

that's an early 2000's skyland right?


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

pretty close to nabbing a grey ("tungsten") dial avenger ii chrono. 

it's out of warranty, it's about 3 years old. I could get it for 2950 is that a bad deal? It appears mint Alternatively it would be 3700 on jomas


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, mine was the first run and called the Avenger Skyland. They had white numbers that were later made stainless. When I sold mine it was out of warranty and I received 3K for it, box, papers, etc. That was when the watch was selling for about 4K so you be the judge as to what is correct for pricing. It only came on black when I bought it so the gray was not an option for me but I would have gone with black either way.
Good luck and I hope you find the watch you want. They have a solid presence on the wrist and will not go unnoticed.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

Colt 41 automatic black dial. The best breitling ever


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

> Colt 41 automatic black dial. The best breitling ever


"Best" is subjective so each of their own...

I prefer the Avenger family... in Titanium


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Ragna said:


> Colt 41 automatic black dial. The best breitling ever











This is my Colt, 40mm auto. My first Breitling and still wear it once in a while.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

helderberg said:


> View attachment 10026450
> 
> 
> To me this is a perfect balance.
> Be safe, Frank.


Frank, that has to be my all time favorite Breitling, such a classic!

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

OP,

Although this boils down to personal taste as you know, for me it would be the first Watch you mentioned, I came very close to buying the exact same model, the only thing that stopped me was the fact I walked past a Breitling AD that was about to stop selling Breitling and selling their last few Watched off at 40% discount, so I ended up walking out with a B01 Chronomat that I still own 17 months down the line and am wearing it as I type now!

Breitling are by far my favorite brand, as said its your choice, although I'm more of a Avenger fan I do like the Colt models too, and I know what you mean about the differences, try and work out the plus points, the things you like about each particular Watch and go with the winner, it's never easy, in fact I would say it's even harder than choosing a chocolate bar! 

Good luck

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwatchlvr (Nov 25, 2016)

Avenger II


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

No wrong choice. Get what you like best.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

I would go with the Avenger however how could you go wrong with either. Best of luck with your decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slidingwest (Oct 18, 2016)

Good day! This is the exact problem I was dealing with over the last few weeks. My choice.... Avenger 2 with batons and so glad I did. I find at that the legibility of the batons is perfect. In all lighting conditions ! Tried the watch with numerals on several times in different light conditions and found they occasionally go dark while reflecting dark backgrounds. Not sure if the lume dots make up for it but can't say enough good about the batons. But what a choice to have  Either way you will be pleased I'm sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leatherheadff (Aug 16, 2013)

No wrong choice with those three, all are great watches and will look fantastic. Of the three, I'd go for the all black with the baton markers. I love the look of the batons on the Avenger dials, I think they are just the right amount of bold.


----------



## Slidingwest (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's my baby.






I'll get another picture with brighter light soon. Can't say enough about the batons!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

Slidingwest said:


> Here's my baby.
> View attachment 10054562
> I'll get another picture with brighter light soon. Can't say enough about the batons!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you would prefer the batons on your avenger to the flying fish, because in certain lighting condition the fish batons can become dark like the numbers on the numbered dialled avenger, you won't get that effect on your with the lume running through the entire baton, opposed to just a slice at the end of the baton on the fish

I thought it was worth a mention with you saying saying you wasn't keen on certain angles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

Colt 41mm automatic.

Best breitling ever made.

IMO, of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slidingwest (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, actually really like the way they did lume on the flying fish. In fact, they may be smaller but seem to have used a stronger lume than my Avenger 2 . 

What I was referring to was the OP post talking about the difference between the avengers with numerals and batons. I found the numerals hard to read occasionally. The have a very limited bit of lume at the 6,9,12. If used in dark conditions, would be something to think about before purchasing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

I had Colt Auto 41 and it is a very nice watch but I really prefer this one. Avenger II GMT 43 mm and only a bit more than 12 mm thick


----------



## MrCheeky (Dec 10, 2012)

Both are good choices. I would go for the Avenger II. Of course, I'm not biased at all...


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice avenger. My problem with it is the subdials are the same color as the dial.

I'm still struggling to decide between this..A1338811/G804-173A BRAND NEW Breitling Colt Mens 44mm Automatic Chronograph Watch

and this..A1338111/F564-170A Breitling Avenger II Watch

help!


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

kinda leaning toward the colt...black with silver subdials, or white with black sub dials? vote!


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a luminox 44mm diver professional already..it's a swiss ronda chrono black PVD case with black dial/arabic numerals...so I'm good on black...It actually looks very much like the skyland mentioned earlier by frank (TO ME).

I did decide to go with the colt over the avenger 2. The avenger looks like a "cool right now" overly chunky, overly chromed out, jack in the box thing while the colt looks more timeless/classic breitling (TO ME, don't be offended please!)

I went with the stratus silver colt chrono ref # A1338811/G804-173A


WISH ME LUCK!

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

took a pic to show you guys, see I already have this puppy. I know it's not a breitling but it's one of the best luminox ever made imo. big solid steel pvd work horse. Had it 10 years now. Changed the battery and gaskets once, it's a keeper. So with the colt I think the silver will rock and bring balance to the force!


----------

